# What tree ?



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Time to plant a new tree for my birthday. Another Live Oak, Shumard Red Oak, White Oak, Burr Oak. Help me to decide 2Coolers. Thanks


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

In an open space?.... Near a driveway/ sidewalk ....needed for shade?.....do you need a big or small tree?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a tough one. Just depends on what you like and what you have. 

For myself, it would be between the white oak and live oak....and at my age I'd probably go with the white oak.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

MS I have 20 acres and plenty of open space. Thinking of a tree for fall colors in the future. Have one Shurmard but its on my south fence near my pond. The new tree would go about 100 feet south of my barn.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm in your same general area so I'll list a couple that have done well and are interesting to look at.

Osage orange foliage will turn a bright yellow in the fall. Keep lower limbs pruned so you can mow under it.

American Sycamore is a fast grower with smooth whitish trunk. When the large leaves fall the first good norther will blow them to the next county.

Bald Cypress is another fast grower and when its leaves fall it smells like Christmas.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd wait a month and plant couple three pecans, they are great eatin!
I like kowia! No cypress, knees are a problem
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This should help

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Tree-Easy-Reference-List_vq2520.htm

Personally I really like the Japanese Maple
http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Maple-Japanese_vq4161.htm


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

juan said:


> Time to plant a new tree for my birthday. Another Live Oak, Shumard Red Oak, White Oak, Burr Oak. Help me to decide 2Coolers. Thanks


For fall colors, a Red Oak is hard to go wrong with. That's what I'd do.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I planted a Drummond Maple based on a recommendation from a neighbor who had some. Very fast growing tree with nice fall foliage. After the second year and a lot of fertilizing, it took off quick!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't plant a pecan tree their very messy. I like live oaks. Their very hardy & live forever. 
But your looking for color probably would go with a white oak the leaves will turn red.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Chinese pistachio for fall color and quick growing.I never heard of anyone planting horse-apple trees on purpose.I'm sick of picking up apples and fixing flats.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*How about alzheimers?*



peckerwood said:


> Chinese pistachio for fall color and quick growing.I never heard of anyone planting horse-apple trees on purpose.I'm sick of picking up apples and fixing flats.


 I'd plant some if I could find them ...plant them in fence rows. The wood is very hard and lasts a long, long time as posts.

Do you know it may hold the key to Alzheimer's ?

I recently read this interesting article...maybe those horse apples are good for something after all.

http://news.tamus.edu/2006/03/01/bois-darc-fruit-may-hold-key-to-alzheimers/


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I reckon I'd learn to like Bo-dark if they didn't have thorns and apples and weren't in my fences.The cat that I bought this place from let them grow in and out of net and barb wire fence,so now I've got a mess to clean up.I have one huge giagantic horse-apple tree that never has apples but does drop lots of limbs,and it's one of the best shade trees I have.Male tree I reckon.I'm thinking about replacing some dead trees I have the drought got with pear trees.There's some old trees around homeplaces on Red River my Grandpa said were grown trees when he was a kid,and they are huge,non-cared for,and have a real wide canopy.Most pears I see now-a-days are skinny and tall.The reason I'm thinking pears is maybe they'll pull some of the ***** and possums away from my barn.Hitting a pear with the mower won't be a violent as a horse apple.I know meadowlark said the horse apples may be a cure for something,but I forgot what it is.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for all your ideas. I thinking I will plant 3 Shumard Red Oaks. Beautiful color in the fall but Oak Wilt can kill them quick.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I planted a Nutall Oak that has better shape, more fall color, and is outgrowing by a bunch the Shumard Oak that is 40 feet away from it.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Ever thought of a laurel oak .


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

*Tree*

2X Bald Cypress is another fast grower and when its leaves fall it smells like Christmas.:smile:


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Got my seven large Shamard Red Oaks planted yesterday by spade truck and now got a 1-2 inch rain on them. Ziz Zazed down my driveway 50 feet part. 7 inch calipers and gorgeous. Paul said to start fertilizing with Triple 13 soon. I have a 375 gallon water tank on my trailer and he wants me to add fertilzer in water and let it melt, then put 50 gallons on each tree slowly. Wish I could download my pictures and post but this sorry puter wont let me. Anyone know how to download from an Iphone?

Drymala Trees in Wallis 281-342-8855


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

juan said:


> Got my seven large Shamard Red Oaks planted yesterday by spade truck and now got a 1-2 inch rain on them. Ziz Zazed down my driveway 50 feet part. 7 inch calipers and gorgeous. Paul said to start fertilizing with Triple 13 soon. I have a 375 gallon water tank on my trailer and he wants me to add fertilzer in water and let it melt, then put 50 gallons on each tree slowly. Wish I could download my pictures and post but this sorry puter wont let me. Anyone know how to download from an Iphone?
> 
> Drymala Trees in Wallis 281-342-8855


Fertilize them now. Its winter.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

If mentioned I missed it and sorry but how about a few Catalpa trees for pretty and catfish bait esp near pond..Someone mentioned pecan trees being messy...well yes but at least ya got great Pecans to eat..My Neighbor got a Sycamore and I get all the leaves from his tree and he gets my pecans.go figger it


----------

